# Dry Pasta



## Riley's Mummy (Aug 23, 2012)

Since adopting Riley, we've found it hard to figure out what his favourite foods are. It's so much easier when you have them from puppies!

He's very picky and after trying a multitude of different foods (home made and manufactured), his diet now consists of braised chicken breast, boneless fish, vegetables and either cooked rice or pasta. 

He only eats one main meal a day and is content with that amount of food.

His favourite snack though, is dry pasta. He absolutely loves the stuff. I came here following a google link as I was checking if it's ok for him to eat it. Seems it is, in moderation. 

Since he loves it so much, I began buying cannelloni as it's like a "bone" and you'd think it was Christmas with how he behaves when he sees it lol. 

It really is ok to give him this dry pasta as a treat, right? (he eats two tubes per day)


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

HELLO from Oz too (Melbourne though). We are rare down at this forum. 

But I assume it is okay? I am not sure but I assume that if you can eat it cooked you can eat it uncooked. It's not like meat or anything .... 

i may be wrong. I am a newbie and am learning from this forum too!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie goes nuts when she hears the bag crinkle. I give her a tiny bite, but big enough for her to chew. I guess is ok, my bigger worry is choking


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My Paxton loves it cooked. He always gets a piece or two of garden rotini when I make pasta salad.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not sure about DRY pasta---it is a big carb! Also I think that is a very large serving! I don't really see any health benefit in it to be honest---except maybe the chewing. As already mentioned there is also the choke factor. Personally I would go w/a chewy of some sort instead of the pasta, but ask your vet!


----------



## Riley's Mummy (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I might check with my vet. There is such contradictory information all over the web in relation to this. Lots say it's fine, others not so much. 

I guess what I'm worried about the most, is because the pasta is dry, the fluids in his stomach would make the pasta expand eventually.

He was at the vet about 3 weeks ago for a check up and his weight is fine and there weren't any concerns, but I think I'll double check anyway. I'll update this once I find out more.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

A cooked noodle or two would probably be ok. I do think I'd limit the dry stuff.


----------

